# Three new hybris for Spring 2013



## Hakone (Nov 4, 2012)

Cypripedium lichiangense x macranthos
http://rareplants.co.uk/product.asp?P_ID=3936&strPageHistory=related


Cypripedium lichiangense x fasciolatum
http://rareplants.co.uk/product.asp?P_ID=3935&strPageHistory=related


Cypripedium fasciolatum x acaule
http://rareplants.co.uk/product.asp?strParents=&CAT_ID=150&P_ID=3929


----------

